# Canadianhempco.com



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from Canadianhempco.com?  They have a particular Kush strain.  I haven't seen anything bad or good about them around here, unless I overlooked it.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 24, 2011)

Never used them sorry, can I ask what Kush strain your after?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Never used them sorry, can I ask what Kush strain your after?



Reeferman Early Purple Kush: canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1186


----------



## Sol (Oct 24, 2011)

i just read some nasty stuff about them on another board. Strange,... they were discussing the same strain.


----------



## suburban (Oct 24, 2011)

Ripoff alert! Ripoff alert! Ripoff alert!!  Widely regarded as a total sham company (which is why they always have in stock everything you could ever want, unlike _real_ seed co's) They advertised having Leprechaun Seed Co. products when the owner himself said here on MP that he (at that time) only offered seeds through Hemp Depot.  You may get seeds, but they most likely wont be anything but bagseeds.

And what legit co. offers seeds for almost $500 a pack and claim 50% THC AND almost 1000gm/m2 yields? Check out their BC Seeds line.

hXXp://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_102_116&products_id=1285

Steer clear of these scumbags.     /rant off/


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 24, 2011)

put this in google, i would stay far away from them.

"canadianhempco.com review"


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2011)

Sheeeesh.  Every article in the top ten says they blow.  Thank goodness I asked here before I dumped 80 clams on future rope.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> if you find reeferman seeds grab them, not saying from that place but any legit place only has a few packs left before they are gone for good. i missed out on some great strains from them myself.


They no longer produce?  AS had the EPK but it says "discontinued".


----------



## Sol (Oct 24, 2011)

Blue Elephant seeds will get you 12 pounds per plant outdoors. Hmm, only 12?

  Yeah everything i've seen says its prolly not all its' cracked up to be.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 25, 2011)

Green mojo all around for the info.  :aok:


----------



## old52hippie (Dec 12, 2011)

The Canadianhempco.com is bogus.....just a heads up. Peace, Colin


----------

